# My Angora had kits!



## DianeS (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm in SHOCK.  I thought this whole group of Angoras were sterile. 
I put these does in with these bucks, see lots of activity, but get no litters. 
I put these does in with proven bucks of other breeds, see lots of activity, and get no litters. 
I put proven does of other breeds in with these bucks, see lots of activity, but get no litters. 
They're almost 3 years old now. 

I was getting short of cage space, so I paired a few of them together to free up some cages, since they get along so well. I've had pairs together for AT LEAST 6 months, no kits. I don't expect kits anymore. No biggie. They're angoras, just keep them around for the wool. 

And today - kits.  Two of them. The mom pulled fur, but the kits were on the wire and deceased because I didn't expect them. She pulled the fur at the last minute. I put a nestbox in just in case she has more. 

I have loose fur in another cage with a pair in it. I put a nestbox in there, too. 

I am really in shock. Nearly three years old and paired together for months and months, and suddenly a litter with what looks like preparation for another one? This dry spell is at an end!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay!!!!
 Hopefully you will have a healthy litter!!!!!  
Sometimes rabbits are weird like that. I used to have some that did the same thing! I would swear they were infertile, and then suddenly a litter, or give someone a sterile one for a pet(was infertile at my house anyway) and they would end up with kits!  
Please post pics of your hopfully new kits!!!
Good luck!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 18, 2012)

I've heard that Angoras are notorious for kindling over a period of days, not minutes, so the doe may not be done. At the very least, I'd make a note of the date, because she may produce another litter for you in a month!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Prairiechick (Nov 18, 2012)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> I've heard that Angoras are notorious for kindling over a period of days, not minutes, so the doe may not be done. At the very least, I'd make a note of the date, because she may produce another litter for you in a month!
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Yes, maybe now that you got her going, maybe you can get her bred easier and get some babies.  If you have the time for more, I think it is well worth it for the wool.  I wish I had the time for Angoras, I would have some in a heartbeat, but just too much going on for them right now.


Good luck!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 5, 2012)

That is awesome...sad that she lost the kits, but still awesome in that a once sterile rabbit is producing again. Perhaps you will have more in a month or two. Perhaps some of the other pairs will surprise you 

I recently had a similar situation and did what you did, just paired the rabbits together. Now everybody is pregnant  But ALL of them are fist time mom's, I should be excited but I'm more anxious than anything. :/


----------



## DianeS (Dec 5, 2012)

Ha! I forgot that I posted this. The second Angora had a kit, too. The very next day. It also died, though. 

I have the calendar counting down with the assumption both were re-bred right after kindling. Hoping for more wooly kits!


----------

